# New Beetle Front End Alignment Question



## lorenedopp (Mar 26, 2003)

Our daughter hit a curb pretty hard and we had to replace the Wheel. I was told it was a good idea to get a front end alignment. I called several places and some of them said that there is a special procedure to align the front end on the new beetle....ie put weight in the car first or something like that. A couple places said they could not even do the work. what is so unusual or what should I do.
If you can email me directly your thought I would appreciate it. my email is [email protected]
Thanks for any thoughts you may have.
Loren


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: New Beetle Front End Alignment Question (lorenedopp)*

The toe-in can be set in front with the tie rods like any other car, but I don't believe the camber is adjustable except with special shims. Basically, if the alignment is out from the hit, something is bent and will probably need to be replaced; ie, lower arm or mounting points on the subframe. (My son did the same thing to his '91 Golf last winter and needed a new lower arm....that one was obvious as the wheel was pushed back too far to drive the car). 
Questions: Did the place that installed the new wheel inspect the suspension and steering carefully for damage? You want to be sure nothing was cracked or bent that could fail later down the road. Does the car drive straight, with the steering wheel centered and no pulling or suspension noises on acceleration, braking or turns? Does it turn with same force to the left and right? If yes to all, I'd just drive the car and not worry. Keep an eye on the tire wear of course; any uneven wear means you need front end work. Good luck.
Dan


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: New Beetle Front End Alignment Question (dhk)*

alignments are weird on MKIV VW's. I've been lowered for over a year and never even bothered with an alignment.








My buddy went for an alignment on his MKIV after he lowered it and all that he got out of it was a print out of how bad his front camber was (H&R cup kit, lowered 2")







-- they couldn't do anything to help that .


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: New Beetle Front End Alignment Question (gt2437)*

Believe lowering will produce negative camber (tires tilted in at the top) which of course puts more weight on the inside of the tires. Should be great for cornering, but not so good for tire wear on a street car. 
Dan


----------

